# How do I find my car and my seats?



## Marcus Primm (Dec 1, 2015)

Travelling to NY with daughter and grandson on Northeast Regional out of Baltimore Penn Station. We have business class seats and wish to sit together. How do I find the correct car and how do I assure that we can sit together as a threesome?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 1, 2015)

Business Class is usually the first car after the engine (or bag car if there is one). Hopefully, being only the 2nd stop (assuming your train stops at BWI) after WAS, you'll be able to find 3 seats close to each other.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 1, 2015)

The Business Class car is always the first passenger car behind the locomotive on a Regional, followed by the Quiet car (coach). Acela has the First Class car always next to a power car (engine), but it maybe at the front or rear of the train.

Once you board, you can pick any unoccupied seat(s).


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 7, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Business Class is usually the first car after the engine (or bag car if there is one). Hopefully, being only the 2nd stop (assuming your train stops at BWI) after WAS, you'll be able to find 3 seats close to each other.


Betty the only thing that is slightly wrong with your post is that BAL is normally the 3rd stop after DC. New Carrolton is served by almost every NE Regional. But it's ok. You're close!

I would say it depends on when you're traveling. Time of Day and Year. This time of year is usually busy. People going to NYC for the rockettes and other NYC Christmas events. I can tell you that Business Class has 2 Four Seaters that have a table. Both are at one end of the car. It can be a bit of a bouncy ride. The tables are over the wheels of the car.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 7, 2015)

Acela150 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Business Class is usually the first car after the engine (or bag car if there is one). Hopefully, being only the 2nd stop (assuming your train stops at BWI) after WAS, you'll be able to find 3 seats close to each other.
> ...


Oops, forgot New Carrollton.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 7, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


It's OK it is new 

Aloha


----------

